# Washable versus disposable pee pads



## souffle (Sep 9, 2012)

Curious as to what would be recommended as far as a pee pad, washable versus disposable. The puppy will have been trained to use a washable pee pad (www.PersonallyPaws.com) however our intentions are that we would use a pee pad in an Ugodog. Not sure if a disposable attracts a puppy more to a pee pad or if it makes any difference. Drawbacks/benefits?

Thanks!
Souffle


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I've never used either, but personally I would like to use the washable if at all possible.. way cheaper in the long run. But sadly, my pup REFUSED to train inside at all. sigh...

I'm sure that those that use the ugodog will chime in!!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I have the ugodog, but, I could never use the washable. Gross. Too much smell involved. I buy cheap pee pads and change them out regularly. I would have to have a ton of them. I also think I could do it if I had a dedicated washer just for dog stuff. lol


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Our breeder used the washable so I got a few. But I hated washing them in our washer even in a separate wash so we use piddle pads which he uses sometimes (he is trained and prefers to go out but will comply on days with driving rain like today) ANYWAYS good luck with it. Only bit of experience-avoid the very big size which seem at fist glance to make good sense. They're the only kind that invited shredding at least here.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Washing dog pee in my washing machine... oh hell no! Yuck!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

souffle said:


> Curious as to what would be recommended as far as a pee pad, washable versus disposable. The puppy will have been trained to use a washable pee pad (www.PersonallyPaws.com) however our intentions are that we would use a pee pad in an Ugodog. Not sure if a disposable attracts a puppy more to a pee pad or if it makes any difference. Drawbacks/benefits?
> 
> Thanks!
> Souffle


 Zoey came trained on a washable pee pad and to this day she still will pee on my white bath towel if I leave it on the floor.ound: She has also been harder to train on carpeted areas. I think the soft texture confused her.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Suzi said:


> Zoey came trained on a washable pee pad and to this day she still will pee on my white bath towel if I leave it on the floor.ound: She has also been harder to train on carpeted areas. I think the soft texture confused her.


Yes, Momo did also. She'll pee on occasion on something that is on the floor, like a towel or a throw rug. Does not make me happy.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Same here. When Lucky was little, it was hard for him to distinguish between that washable cloth pee pad and any other cloth or similar sized rug on the floor. Go with the paper!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think they prefer cloth to paper, I prefer cloth because I am one of those green-reuse types, but I do use paper ones to travel because teh cloth just doesn't work at hotels and airports, lol

Gucci also thinks that any bath rug or small rug is fair game and okay to pee on, she doesn't understand that it isn't a pad, so I have found a few piddles on bath mats, very seldom, but once or twice a year she will.

Kara


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sawyer came trained on newspapers so it was really easy to train him to the pee pads. I started putting newspapers on top of the pee pads in the beginning, but he caught on quicker than I thought he was going to. But.. not all pee pads are created equal. I have used at least 3 different brands and found one that I LOVE! It is by Purina and it has a little bit of a different texture than the other pee pads. It is like a mesh weave type thing. It holds the pee so well, and it soaks it up right away...unlike other ones that just kind of sit on top uke: They sell them at petsmart/petco, but I found the same exact pee pads in a different package (still by Purina) at Walmart for almost half the price!!! They dont carry them in the store by me anymore but I order them online and get free shipping to the store. Probably more info than you wanted... Good luck!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Suzi said:


> Zoey came trained on a washable pee pad and to this day she still will pee on my white bath towel if I leave it on the floor.ound: She has also been harder to train on carpeted areas. I think the soft texture confused her.


Maccabee was never trained to use washable or disposable pads (the Kings litter box trained him) and he will pee on any towel that is left on the floor. He has never had an accident at my fiance's house (carpet and wood floors), but he pees on the towel every time my fiance leaves it on the floor!


----------

